# AIRBOAT REDFISHING at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
January 11, 2019*

*BFL Donates to 2019 Annual Fundraiser​**SEADRIFT AREA VOLUNTEER 
EMERGENCY SERVICES​*





​
To aid in the efforts of the annual fundraiser for the Seadrift Volunteer Fire Department, Bay Flats Lodge is donating money to buy all of the supplies to make the chili plates for the 2019 Seadrift Area Volunteer Emergency Services Chili Dinner, Gun Raffle & Live Auction event, which is to be held this year on February 2, 2019, at the Catholic Community Center in Seadrift. This benefit is held each year in order to help raise funds that will go toward maintenance and supplies that will continue to enable Fire Department services to the Seadrift community. To those who can, please come out and support them on Saturday, February 2nd - it's good food for a good cause!






​
*BFL Customer Spotlight​**GREG BAEPPLER​*




​At Bay Flats Lodge, we donâ€™t mind that we often see our guests over and over again, year after year. As a matter of fact, we prefer it that way! In this particular instance, we wish for the annual Greg Baeppler party to know that we sincerely appreciate your 9-years of continued patronage of our business. We know that repeat customers like you are largely responsible for our great success, and for that we wish to say, â€œThank you.â€ We are happy to have served you over the past several years, and we look forward to continuing to meet your needs in our tenth year of service to you again in the year 2020. Thank you!

*Februaryâ€™s Nearly Here, Which Means Itâ€™s Almost Time Forâ€¦​**AIRBOAT REDFISHING​*




​February is often much cooler, but not too cold. Itâ€™s a month that tends to often be overcast, but sunshine is possible. Itâ€™s a time when many choose to stay indoors, but itâ€™s a great time to be outside amongst nature. Here at Bay Flats Lodge, we fish twelve months out of the year, but some months are more fun than others, and February presents itself as being a particularly fun and special month because it provides two separate opportunities to mid-coast anglers which should not be missed.

The first opportunity deserving mention this month is the typical and popular presence of a robust Redfish population. Regular low tides and cold-water make these Redfish a primary target in February, and the only way to get to where theyâ€™re hiding is via airboat. Add to this the fact that a lot of coastal anglers opt-out of fishing during the colder months of the year, and you suddenly have all the makings of a fishing experience like no other - a February Airboat Redfishing trip!

A second unique opportunity available to February anglers is wade fishing for trophy trout. The team of professionals at Bay Flats Lodge includes a large staff of the best fishing guides youâ€™ll find anywhere along the coast of the Gulf of Mexico, period. Their time on the water equates to decades of guiding experience, which makes them quite qualified in helping you realize your catch of a lifetime when it comes to cold-water trophy trout. Februaryâ€™s typical successful recipe for â€œBig Galsâ€ is wading while tossing artificial baits, so donâ€™t miss out on the $25.00 discount weâ€™re offering now through the end of February for those booking a wade fishing trip.





​
*THE GUIDE REPORT​**SATURDAY - Jan 5th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Fun start to the 2019 fishing season, spending two days on the water with Mike and two of his boys, Nick and John. It took us two days to almost put together a one-day limit, but lots of fish just under the mark kept the group busy. Solid redfish to 28â€ on Saturday helped to cap off a fun trip! Hope to see yâ€™all again soon!






​
*SUNDAY - Jan 6th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - First trips of 2019 took place the past two days for me, and while the ducks didnâ€™t cooperate, the fish showed up! Itâ€™s always fun guiding repeat customers, especially groups like the Frank M. party! I hope you get off to a good start in your line of business this year, as well!






​
*THURSDAY - Jan 10th*
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - The morning started out chilly, and we tried finding the bite, but the fish acted like they werenâ€™t awake yet! When it was all said and done, the guys managed to get a decent box of reds and a bonus flounder. It was slow, and it was a grind, but thatâ€™s just the way it is sometimes, especially at this time in the year. All in all, everyone enjoyed a great day out on the water catching fish!






​
*SEVEN-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Sunny. High 63F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
A mix of clouds and sun in the morning followed by cloudy skies during the afternoon. High near 70F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 71F. Winds NW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in* 
Partly cloudy skies during the morning hours will become overcast in the afternoon. High 59F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Cloudy. High 57F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 50 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Cloudy early with showers for the afternoon hours. High 62F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Wednesday 40 % Precip. / 0.01 in*
Showers in the morning with some clearing in the afternoon. High near 70F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Synopsis:* 
Weak to moderate onshore flow is expected through Friday ahead of the next system. As a cold front approaches and moves through, a good chance for showers will occur Friday and Friday Night. Rain chances end from west to east behind the cold front Saturday morning. Moderate offshore flow is then expected through the weekend, though it may briefly increase and be more moderate to strong Saturday night. Winds begin to shift more onshore Tuesday into Wednesday.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 60.1 degrees
Seadrift 64.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 60.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------

